# mixed personality?



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

hi, im pretty new to personalities so I don't really know much about it. but I have taken the mbti test and have gotten ISTP. yes, I do agree that I have most traits of an ISTP but I took another test and got INTP. I also have most traits of the INTP. So is it possible to have mixed personalities? I am a very fast learner In sports that I have enthusiasm in and also I have great imagination skills and I usually like to try to plan ahead. I also usually try to predict the future and people and can be quite accurate most of the times, maybe like 7/10 times im correct?


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

Stick with ISTP, I think. 

I can see what you mean about mixed personalities but actually MBTI is a very loose model as it is. MBTI is less about personality traits—more about the way you understand the world and relate to it. So, to be an ISTP would mean that you you are most likely to adopt Ti Se Ni Fe perspectives to approach the world with. Since you mentioned predicting the future, I'm going to go with ISTP because of the tertiary Ni and Ni is always formulating patterns about the world around it. 

Have fun learning about MBTI .


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

what's ti, se, ni and fe?


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

kevincop97 said:


> what's ti, se, ni and fe?


For every type, the cognitive functions (Introverted and Extroverted Feeling, Thinking, Sensing and Intuition) form some kind of hierachy. As an ISTP, your dominant function would be Introverted Thinking (Ti), your auxiliary function would be Extroverted Sensing (Se), your tertiary function would be Introverted Intuition (Ni) and your inferior function would be Extroverted Feeiling (Fe.)

This thread explains a bit more about them:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

ahh, I see now. thanks . how can I improve on my studies as an istp?


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

also, an intp tends to be suspicious and distrusting of others. I am usually like that lol


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

That could be weak Fe which is common to both ISTP and INTP.


----------



## YP1 (Sep 10, 2011)

bamboozle said:


> Stick with ISTP, I think.
> 
> I can see what you mean about mixed personalities but actually MBTI is a very loose model as it is. MBTI is less about personality traits—more about the way you understand the world and relate to it. So, to be an ISTP would mean that you you are most likely to adopt Ti Se Ni Fe perspectives to approach the world with. Since you mentioned predicting the future, I'm going to go with ISTP because of the tertiary Ni and Ni is always formulating patterns about the world around it.
> 
> Have fun learning about MBTI .


I would say that INTP would be a better choice. Predicting the future is equivalent to seeing possibilities and patterns in the world and thus representative of the Ne function. Ni is more of interpreting the world in many different perspectives.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Ni is often described as "intuition of time", intuition of the future... though INTPs tend to like speculation and will make up random probabilities, the process is certainly different. It's open to interpretation here, it seems to me that we are reading a description of many cognitive functions to show the difficulty he has picking a type between S and N and nothing very concrete about the type in itself.

I'd settle for ISTP as well.


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

ohh, but is it possible that im both? as I can use the intuition part of me to try predict the future and then use the sense part to make my predictions realistic?


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

I may use, not I can. sorry. and I also don't favour making things up unless im lying then im good at making things up Lol


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Generally Ns live in the world of "what if..." and miss out on "what is", S people generally see "what is..." and miss out on "what if".

I am personally a really strong N and the main difference that I can see between my dad who's an ISTJ and me is mainly that he's the kind that likes to "feel the present" and he really got his feet on the grounds and gets tired when I start to talk about things that really doesnt make sense to him and he generally just gets confused why I'm not interested in magazines about science... (they often have facts about current research).

I also think you'll like to use this site for research: Definition of cognitive functions | Life as a Project
This one is also quite instructive: The Eight Functions and Fence-Building - INTJ Forum
But ofc. then this is also good: My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks! they are pretty helpful


----------



## YP1 (Sep 10, 2011)

kevincop97 said:


> ohh, but is it possible that im both? as I can use the intuition part of me to try predict the future and then use the sense part to make my predictions realistic?


Everyone has both and can use both, but people will usually prefer to use one of them more often.

If you are an INTP, you will prefer using Ne over Si, but you will use both of them. In other words, you see the external world in many possibilities but use your personal experiences from the past to interpret the situation.

If you are an ISTP, you will prefer using Se over Ni. You see the world in real time and focus on the present rather than the future but you use your Ni function to give you multiple interpretations of the situation.


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

so complicated lol. I think I would prefer to use Ni first then Ti


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

You can probably rule out INTP then as they use Ne instead of Ni (Ti-Ne-Si-Fe).

Have you considered INFJ though? They are Ni-dominant and Ti is their third function (Ni-Fe-Ti-Se).


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

kevincop97 said:


> ohh, but is it possible that im both? as I can use the intuition part of me to try predict the future and then use the sense part to make my predictions realistic?


Could you analyse and describe the way you attempt to predict the future?

By the way, are you saying that you imagine a probable future and then work on it to happen the way you've imagined it?


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

[ this is quoted from strix]Could you analyse and describe the way you attempt to predict the future?

By the way, are you saying that you imagine a probable future and then work on it to happen the way you've imagined it?[/QUOTE] 
I don't do that, if for example I'd like to try a new parkour trick, I first analyse from how ppl do it and then imagine how to do it and how it'll feel. then I will imagine what can go wrong and how it can go wrong


----------



## kevincop97 (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry, I am not familiar with the personality cafe android app. I have not considered infj as I am not emotional and not nice to people at all. I like to do what I want whenever I want lol. I am also a little of a protagonist


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

@kevincop97 I'd got for ISTP. What you just described is Ni. People who use Ni visualise what they will do and then they do it, rather than exploring, like an Ne user would.

Here is a break down of the functions you would use as an ISTP:

Dominant Ti - like things to be logical and consistent, like things to be accurate, do not like approximations, prefer things to be 100 per cent this or 100 per cent that. 
Auxillary Se - Lives in the moment and enjoys physical or sensory thrills (that's where the parkour comes in!)
Tertiary Ni - Visualises the future and then uses Se and other functions to make that future come true. This applies for things like visualising how you should be in a situation before becoming that. Running things through your imagination in order to apply it to real life.
Inferior Fe - Prefers relations between people to be comfortable, adopts collective ethics ("we should all live by the same morals"), compromises to keep the peace.

Sound like you? 

My boyfriend's an ISTP, I think. How are you with people? My boyfriend is very nice but because his Fe is inferior I see it more in his "everybody should...." way of looking at things. For instance, he will become irate if strangers do not say thank you when he opens the door for them and may shout back "you're welcome!" (Embarrassing me, horribly!) He believes everybody should live by these maxims of politeness and prefers to do what is best for the others to keep the peace. However, he has trouble reading people sometimes and he might be lost for what is the "right" thing to say when I am upset or talking about an emotional subject he is unfamiliar with. I see this in Ti-doms quite a lot - they are literally living within a model of the world and there is a right and wrong thing to do or say in every eventuality. My boyfriend uses this model for the social world as well as the objective world (my dad does this too and I think he's an INTP), which means both of them "play by rules" when it comes to socialising and do not like it when they do not know what is "supposed to be said" and then can get very frustrated if I get upset when they tell me something objectively ("the thing you're upset about is your fault, you can't blame other people" < it may be true but I need to be comforted anyway!. 

Is that familiar?


----------

